# HELP! where can i get an HS80 engine?



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi.

My HS80 snowblower engine was filled with a mixture of oil and gas in the crankase. drained the oil, flushed 2-3 times with oil and filled with new oil. Started the engine and it works fine, but now the engine won't start. it isn't possible to turn around. 
So i need a new engine, i dont have time to overhaul the engine.
Anyone knows where to get an engine?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check out brandnewengines.com or small engine warehouse.com. ALOHA


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I trust that HS80 is a TECUMSAPART engine. check out brandnewengines.com or small engine warehouse.com. ALOHA


I didn't know Honda was using Tecumseh engines... 

Just go with a $100 Harbor Freight engine if you insist you can't fix yours right now.

Sounds like maybe yours is just hydrolocked. Have you tried turning it over with the spark plug removed?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I didn't know Honda was using Tecumseh engines...
> 
> Just go with a $100 Harbor Freight engine if you insist you can't fix yours right now.


 well it sounded like that kind of engine. I never mess with those anyhow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also check out craigslist or Ebay.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The engine in the HS90 is a Honda GX240. Many parts are still available, and short of a hole in the block, should be an easy rebuild if needed. 

I would not consider a brand new GX240 engine, and it has changed somewhat since 1986, and may not be a drop-in fit for the original. It would also be quite costly to buy one anyway; much cheaper to rebuild or repair the original engine, or consider a repower with another non-Honda brand.

Shoot me your ZIP code and I can connect you to the nearest Honda dealer who can inspect and evaluate the unit, as well as estimate cost of repairs.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

8 HP (301cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA/CARB

this is the engine your looking for, only thing you will need new are pulleys because they are metric on that machine


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

HS80 what state are you in ? I have an HS80 , starts on first pull, fresh new fuel line and new fuel shutoff, and electric start works fine too. Anyone in MA or NH that wants it I will let it go reasonable price. Ethanol free fuel has been used since I have owned it so the carb is in nice shape. I also have an extra electric starter on the shelf, one extra armature from a cracked starter, and two extra 8hp carbs I won't be needing if anyone is interested. Those carbs will need cleaning but I let them go cheap. So if you are near enough to me that you may want the engine, HS80, just let me know. I will list the stuff on CL before week's end if no-one here is in need.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well i am not i any states  I live in norway, but it seems like you have much more to do with snowblowers
I have no inspected te engine and i find something... it was just a lot of ice in the cylinder so the piston could not move.... 
Have fixed it but i just wonder what the torque for the cylinder head bolts are? and is there any clearance on the valves? This is just to small engine for me, i am a marine engineer on a norwegian cruise ship so i usually works with bigger engines 

If i ever have to replace the engine i will replace it with at Predator engine, looks like an ok engine.

Is there any places where they sell spare parts for HS80 on internet? need new wire for the cuter.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

OK could not tell that, as you have no location listed under your name. As for torque values, I will have to point you toward searching online for tecumseh repair info/manual as I have not torn apart one and I don't know that answer. Someone here may chime in with your answer though, as there are a lot of knowledgeable people still reading the posts. Check back..


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Have tried the engine now, works for about 10 minutes and then stops.
Looks like there is compression but i think i have to renew the gasket between the cylinder head and the cylinder liner. It`s a strange sound when i tries to turn the engine, the sound is almost like when you have a bad muffler.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry that I'm not fluent in the Norwegian language, but there's probably a dealer locator on the Norwegian Honda Power Equipment page that can point you to a parts source.

http://www.berema.no/Snofreser.aspx

There are several really good parts sources here in the U.S., but I don't know if shipping would be a good option or not.

Besides my own local Honda dealer, I order from this place a lot.

boats.net

Again, I don't know if there would be many differences between your snow blower, and the version that was offered in the U.S., but you can get a free download to the owner's manual from the Honda Power Equipment site that would have much of what you need to know about maintenance of the engine.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31738701.pdf

Hope that helps. 

Sure would like to hear more about the engines you work on at work.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks.
Here is a lot of Honda dealers in norway but parts are very expensive. A cylinder head gasket cost 105$... I will try to get one on eBay and hopefully that will solve my new problem. I can't see anything else that could be wrong? 

The engines i work with at job is 2x 9 cylinder Wartsila 32 engines and 2 x 6 cylinder wartsila 32 engines. output is 4140KW on one 9 cylinder engine and aprox 2800kw on one 6 cylinder engine. Bore is 320 mm. Runs with a max RPM at 750, and lowest rpm is 600.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do not forget to check you valves. They may need to be re lapped, or adjusted.

I would also check for spark, after it dies. Just to rule out a "tired" ignition coil. Sometimes heat kills them.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

How much for your machine?


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Valves adjusted.
Exh: 0.20mm
Inlet: 0.15mm

I don't think coil is a problem. There is a diffrent sound when i turn the engine. Sound is like when jo have no muffler on the engine and turn..


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Inspected the engine today.. One broken rocker arm and exhaust comming out of the air filter box...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That will do it every time. I am surprised that it ran at all


----------



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

*Donor HS80 engine needed*

I want to thank members of the forum for the great advice I received on getting an HS80 donor instead of parts off EBay for my very nice HS80 track model that decided to eat a boulder. I found a tired HS80, wheel model, that has great rakes and an intact auger assembly. Now I want to find a replacement HS80 engine for my donor HS80. I am not interested in repowering with a non Honda engine. The donor Honda that I purchased has very low compression and a rusty/frozen starter. It has good tires(new) and good drive and overall good bones. I don't want to scrap a nice looking Honda. I live in New Hampshire near the coast/lakes region.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ylobrd said:


> I want to thank members of the forum for the great advice I received on getting an HS80 donor instead of parts off EBay for my very nice HS80 track model that decided to eat a boulder. I found a tired HS80, wheel model, that has great rakes and an intact auger assembly. Now I want to find a replacement HS80 engine for my donor HS80. I am not interested in repowering with a non Honda engine. The donor Honda that I purchased has very low compression and a rusty/frozen starter. It has good tires(new) and good drive and overall good bones. I don't want to scrap a nice looking Honda. I live in New Hampshire near the coast/lakes region.


I have an HS80K1-TAS that I was just getting ready to refurb the auger housing and gas tank on (for resale). It has new belts, auger bearings, side skids. I've owned it since new, and the engine has been serviced yearly. The motor is in excellent running order. Lots of spare parts to use on your other ones. Includes Tools, Owners Manual and Engine Manual on CD, 3 spare Shear Bolts. Ironically, although this blower lived inside the garage all its life, the salt from the EOD attacked it bigtime. Just purchased a couple gallons of Krud Kutter Rust Remover to start the process. Make me an offer before I spend a weekend stripping and repainting and making it all pretty again...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ylobrd said:


> I want to thank members of the forum for the great advice I received on getting an HS80 donor instead of parts off EBay for my very nice HS80 track model that decided to eat a boulder. I found a tired HS80, wheel model, that has great rakes and an intact auger assembly. Now I want to find a replacement HS80 engine for my donor HS80. I am not interested in repowering with a non Honda engine. The donor Honda that I purchased has very low compression and a rusty/frozen starter. It has good tires(new) and good drive and overall good bones. I don't want to scrap a nice looking Honda. I live in New Hampshire near the coast/lakes region.


either wait for another donor or i would seriously consider a Predator from Harbor freight.


----------

